# Secret Snowflake: The Third Annual Dimensions Holiday Greeting Card Exchange



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2008)

Since people are already asking...here we go!

It’s that time of year again. The holidays are coming and there are so many people in need of holiday cheer. Why not brighten someone’s holiday by sending them a holiday card? Anyone can participate! You can choose to send holiday specific cards, or just send a note card to someone. Please, please PLEASE don't feel like you can't participate because you don't celebrate a certain holiday. This is holiday neutral.

This was very successful last year with over 800 cards mailed out. My goal is to double the number of recipients and senders. So, enough with the chit chat and on with how this works!

#1. You make a list and check it twice. There’s no limit to the number of people you can send a card to this year. Just remember…*YOU are responsible for buying the cards and paying for postage. *
#2. You email me or pm me your list of card recipients. My email address can be found on my profile or it's Magan97 at yahoo dot com. If you choose to send me an email, please put Secret Snowflake in the subject line. In your message, please tell me the SCREEN NAME of the person you wish to send a card to..also remember they have to be forum members.

#3. I message the people on your list to see if they are willing to participate. After 4 or 5 days, you will receive a confirmation message from me letting you know who is willing to participate and who isn’t. You will not be able to send cards until you receive that message. It will contain instructions on how to get your cards to me!

#4. You get your cards ready. You can send cards anonymously or you are welcome to sign them. You can buy individual cards, buy them in packs, make them. It’s really up to you. Make sure they are sealed in an envelope with the postage on the envelope. Now, this is important. On the back of the envelope at the top or the bottom, write the SCREENAME of the person who is receiving the card. That way I know which card goes where.
#5. You package all the cards together and send them to my address that I will provide to you in your confirmation message.

If you receive a message stating that someone wants to send you a card and you wish to participate, reply with your *SNAIL MAIL address*. Remember this isn’t an e-card exchange. You will be receiving actual cards in the mail. *I will be the ONLY ONE who has your address.* Once I receive the card from the sender, I will address it and get it in the mail. Then, you all you have to do is wait for your card(s). 

ALL LISTS MUST BE SENT TO ME NO LATER THAN DECEMBER 11TH. ALL CARDS MUST BE IN MY POSSESSION BY DECEMBER 20TH. 
Please, please, please, PLEASE do NOT choose to participate if you aren’t going to follow thru. There is nothing worse than expecting a card and it not arriving. 
If you do not live in the U.S., take heart, you can participate. Send me your list. I will calculate the cost of postage and then you can pay pal me the cost of U.S. Postage. You must have pay pal in order to participate. Also be mindful that it takes 2-3 weeks to get your cards to me when you live outside of the U.S. Get your list to me as soon as possible.

***Postage costs are as follows****

Domestic postage is 42 cents
International postage:
Airmail stamps can be purchased at your local post office, or you can use stamps for the following amounts:

Canada- $.72
Australia-$.94
Great Britan-$.94
Denmark-$.94
Germany-$.94
New Zealand-$.94
Those are just a few..if someone is from a different country not listed, I will let you know.

Feel free to pm me with any questions! 

*Please make sure you can receive PMs and/or emails to participate*

I have one last small request. I request a read receipt. If you read and decide not to participate, please let me know. The senders want to get their cards out as quickly as possible and when you just ignore the message, it slows the entire process down.


Let the FESTIVITIES begin


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 6, 2008)

Wahoo, thanks Misty, I'm all excited now! I want to buy mince pies, play carols and do my list!! 

View attachment bearanim.gif


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 6, 2008)

if you don't get the cards until Dec 20th, is that enough time for them to arrive before XMAS?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 7, 2008)

I will send Australian stamps this year Misty. Not like last year's mess up.

Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I will send Australian stamps this year Misty. Not like last year's mess up.
> 
> Thanks for doing this again.



No, no, no....just paypal me money please. It's so much easier that way.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> if you don't get the cards until Dec 20th, is that enough time for them to arrive before XMAS?



That's the absolute, final day to get me cards. There are normally a couple of people who operate last minute, but for the most part, all the cards are mailed out sooner. If the card is for domestic mail, then yes, the 20th is plenty of time.

However, that's why I start this so early in November. So that it's on people's radar and they can begin getting situated.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2008)

Woohoo! I'll be making my list up this weekend and pulling out cards to send. It'll be tight for me, but I so want to do this this year. I usually send cards to family and close friends, but every year, we receive less cards from the usual group, so I want the cards I send out to be to people who appreciate the thought that goes into sending cards.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

YAY! I'm so excited! I need to start practicing using my handwriting again.

Eh, screw that, I can just type my notes.


----------



## DeniseW (Nov 7, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> That's the absolute, final day to get me cards. There are normally a couple of people who operate last minute, but for the most part, all the cards are mailed out sooner. If the card is for domestic mail, then yes, the 20th is plenty of time.
> 
> However, that's why I start this so early in November. So that it's on people's radar and they can begin getting situated.



I see, you send them out as you get them, I misunderstood and thought you mailed them all at once....


----------



## mossystate (Nov 7, 2008)

Makin a list...checkin it twice...gotta figure out whose been naughty or nice....

I am planning on not using a magazine..on my lap..as my table....then it might look like a chimp has been practicing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

Two senders so far..yay  Remember to have your PMs turned on peeps


----------



## kayrae (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you tell us who wants to send a card to us? Because I would also want to send a card back. And... it would also be great if I can send a card to someone I don't know. Just for a little random card-giving I guess.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 7, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Do you tell us who wants to send a card to us? Because I would also want to send a card back. And... it would also be great if I can send a card to someone I don't know. Just for a little random card-giving I guess.



Nope, that's why its called Secret Snowflake. You just get a pm telling you that someone would like to send you a card. Last year I felt bad that two people sent me cards and i hadn't sent them one! But that's the way it goes, will just make sure i send them one this year. And .. that's a nice idea sending a card to someone you don't know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Do you tell us who wants to send a card to us? Because I would also want to send a card back. And... it would also be great if I can send a card to someone I don't know. Just for a little random card-giving I guess.




I don't tell you..it wouldn't be a secret if I did 

YOU CANNNNN send cards to people you don't know. Just make a list of people and send me a pm. It's a great way to introduce yourself to people that you admire, etc.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2008)

DeniseW said:


> I see, you send them out as you get them, I misunderstood and thought you mailed them all at once....



I mail them out in batches. Some times it's 200 in a batch..and sometimes it's less. I try to get them addressed as soon as I get them!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2008)

I Just Have to Say. This sounds like an AWSOME Thing to do!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just Have to Say. This sounds like an AWSOME Thing to do!



It is! You'll enjoy it...so..get a list to me ASAP!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Nov 8, 2008)

I can honestly say that this woman is a scribbling, talking to herself, shaking her head, whirlwind when doing these cards....lol She is so bad when she comes to see her Mama all she does is sit at the table filling in cards!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2008)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> I can honestly say that this woman is a scribbling, talking to herself, shaking her head, whirlwind when doing these cards....lol She is so bad when she comes to see her Mama all she does is sit at the table filling in cards!



lol..it's fun for me...

I just hope that mother nature and my computer cooperates this year. Sheesh


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 8, 2008)

kayrae said:


> Do you tell us who wants to send a card to us? Because I would also want to send a card back. And... *it would also be great if I can send a card to someone I don't know. Just for a little random card-giving I guess*.



That's part of the fun of it! I did it last year and I didn't 'know' anyone I sent a card to. I just picked some people because I liked something they did, enjoyed their posts or just thought they could use a little cheer. I was pretty excited about the whole thing. It felt like the fun card giving used to be back when you were a kid in school. Funds are tighter this year but I hope to send at least a little Christmas cheer again this year! 
I'd send all of you a card if I could but we'll have to wait til I hit the lottery for that!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 8, 2008)

I so want to do this! But alas, I need some money. And a way to sneak it past my parents. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2008)

missaf said:


> Misty, if someone is from outside our domestic postage, is it possible for you to let us know. For instance, if I didn't know Ruby was in Scotland, how would I know what stamp to use?
> 
> I know this means more work, but just wondering how that works



When I reply with instructions..I reply with who accepted and who's out of the US.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2008)

No problem 


We are up to 50 receivers already..WOO HOO


----------



## steely (Nov 8, 2008)

Misty,
What if you don't know where they are at in the world?How will I know how much postage to put on the envelope?Sorry if this sounds dense but I'd really like to participate.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2008)

steely said:


> Misty,
> What if you don't know where they are at in the world?How will I know how much postage to put on the envelope?Sorry if this sounds dense but I'd really like to participate.



When I send you instructions on how to mail them to me..and to tell you who chose to participate..I'll let you know who's out of the US and how much postage to their country wll cost you.


----------



## steely (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks,I just sent you my list.Merry-ness


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so happy that you are doing this again this year, Misty. The cards I received really cheered me up. I am making my list as we type.  
Thanks again for doing this for everyone.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> No, no, no....just paypal me money please. It's so much easier that way.



Too easy Misty. I have a Paypal account now.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 9, 2008)

Please remember to put your name when you reply with your address. It has to at least have a first name to get to you.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I so want to do this! But alas, I need some money. And a way to sneak it past my parents. lol



Honestly, as much fun as it is, if it's going to upset your parents to give out your address I wouldn't participate and maybe send e-cards instead.(Trust me- I know from experience.  )And that would take care of the problem of cost, too.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Honestly, as much fun as it is, if it's going to upset your parents to give out your address I wouldn't participate and maybe send e-cards instead.(Trust me- I know from experience.  )And that would take care of the problem of cost, too.



Aww, man. Oh, well. I guess my time for this will come sooner or later. Until then, I'll use your e-card idea.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Nov 10, 2008)

This sounds like too much fun. I love to make cards.  Now I need to get to know people, so I can get a list together.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

deleted post.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow everyone..I'm amazed by your generosity. I really think I'm up to 150 recipients. That's so AWESOME.

Keep the lists coming. If you're one of my senders that waits until the last minute..get your hiney in gear!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Nov 12, 2008)

Im confused...im not sure I understand how this works?! The postage bit is confusing me???? So say I want to send a bunch of cards to stateside people, do I package them all up and send them to Misty with the persons screen name on and pay the postage for that package of cards from here to the US and then do I have to paypal misty funds for those cards to be sent around the US? Is that how it works? So say, it costs me I dunno..... £6 to send a package of cards to Misty, then she works out how much those 6 cards will cost to send recipients and then I pay her that amount through paypal? Is that right?!?! I know that probably seems really dense but Ive just got home from work lol......


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 12, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Since people are already asking...here we go!
> 
> Its that time of year again. The holidays are coming and there are so many people in need of holiday cheer. Why not brighten someones holiday by sending them a holiday card? Anyone can participate! You can choose to send holiday specific cards, or just send a note card to someone. Please, please PLEASE don't feel like you can't participate because you don't celebrate a certain holiday. This is holiday neutral.
> 
> ...




Count me in again this year. I'll send you my list in the next few days!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2008)

I know some of you that live out the US are struggling with understanding the process for you..so hopefully this explanation will help you.

1. You send me a list of people you want to receive cards. I contact them and you wait for me to send you instructions.

2. **Instructions** I pm you back and let you know exactly who wants cards. At that time, I will get your email address from you and send you a paypal invoice for the cost of US postage.

3. You seal and label your cards...package them all together in a package to me. You'll get my address when I send you a confirmation pm. You mail me the package of cards. I receive them, stamp and address them and put them in the mail.

4. Sit back and relax. Once you've paid, you're free and clear. 


I hope that makes more sense! If not, feel free to pm me for more clairification.

If you want to estimate US postage cost for you..I've provided the cost of postage in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is it possible to get people's email addresses to send e-cards too?


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 14, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Is it possible to get people's email addresses to send e-cards too?



Good question. I wanna know, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 16, 2008)

Update:

Seven senders have gotten the go-ahead on their lists 

YAY.

Remember to get your list into me when you can!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 16, 2008)

I am just waiting for my stamps to arrive in the mail so I can mail my cards to Misty! Yay!!!!


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Sending mine to Misty tomorrow


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 17, 2008)

5 more senders got the go ahead on their lists!


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah! For spreading some Holiday Cheer :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a reminder..if you live in the US..you will not be using paypal with me...that's only for those that live out of the country.


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just found this online and thought I would share it:



The Meaning of the Snowflake

Every new snowflake comes to the earth as a picture of our Saviours birth,
because they are sent from up above and remind us of Gods care and love.
Each one is so intricate and small because Christ sees the details of us all, 
and just as two are never the same the Lord knows and calls us each by name. 

Snowflakes gently cover the world in white and hide whats unlovely from our sight, showing us how He covers our sin and gives us His grace when we come to Him. 

So may every snowflake bring Christ to mind and in every bit of white may you find areason to celebrate anew and a reminder of His love for you.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 19, 2008)

Sorry i was late responding. if anybody wants to send me a card this year i am going to participate. if anybody else was late responding to Misty like me let me know so that i can add you to my list.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 19, 2008)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> This sounds like too much fun. I love to make cards.  Now I need to get to know people, so I can get a list together.




it is fun. i thought it was funny becauase my nephew saw all of the screen names on the back and asked me if i was in a gang  i guess i am! hehe


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 19, 2008)

URTalking2Jenn said:


> This sounds like too much fun. I love to make cards.  Now I need to get to know people, so I can get a list together.



Sending cards to people is also a great way to get to know someone.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm late to the party. I'll be participating too.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Nov 20, 2008)

aww this a nice thing to do! I am getting into the holiday spirit! Breaking out the Vince Guaraldi Trio! I even change my Screensaver to this cute holiday one! http://tinyurl.com/freexmasscreensaver


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 20, 2008)

YAY!!!

I got cards today..WOO HOO


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 20, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> I got cards today..WOO HOO



And the mystery and fun now begin!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for doing this again, Misty. I'll be in touch with my names soon.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 23, 2008)

It's definitely my pleasure 


Update: I've contacted another 6 senders...


Still a Skye fan said:


> Thank you for doing this again, Misty. I'll be in touch with my names soon.
> 
> 
> Hugs
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Nov 23, 2008)

I am going to write out my cards today Misty. I will send them to you tomorrow.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't respond to Misty's msg in time to participate--receive--cards, and I wanted to apologize for that. The last thing I would want to do is to prevent getting a Christmas card! So my apologies to those who had the kind urge.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 25, 2008)

yay..I received two more sets of cards today! WOO HOO

Be watching your mailboxes folks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 26, 2008)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm going out of town and wont' be back online until Sunday. Please feel free to continue sending lists. I'll be back to work on everything Sunday evening.

Thanks again to all of you who are participating..and I'm hoping even more will come on board 

Have a happy turkey day!


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't wait to participate!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 30, 2008)

My cards are ready and hubby will pop the package in the mail tomorrow morning. Yippee!


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 1, 2008)

I, too, want to say I'm sorry that I didn't respond to Misty by the deadline and so missed out on receiving cards from Dimmers who'd kindly put me on their lists. I sincerely appreciate your thinking of me this holiday season and will be thinking about you in spirit.


----------



## MissStacie (Dec 1, 2008)

I think a few people might be confused and thing they cannot participate?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 1, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> I think a few people might be confused and thing they cannot participate?



I believe anyone can still participate in sending. However, Misty sends an email to a possible recipient to request their address. If they do not respond within the time frame, she advises the sender to send their cards without one for that person. Everyone can still send her a list of whom they want to send cards at this time.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 2, 2008)

I sent my cards off to Misty today.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 2, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I, too, want to say I'm sorry that I didn't respond to Misty by the deadline and so missed out on receiving cards from Dimmers who'd kindly put me on their lists. I sincerely appreciate your thinking of me this holiday season and will be thinking about you in spirit.





MissStacie said:


> I think a few people might be confused and thing they cannot participate?





DumbAssBunny said:


> I believe anyone can still participate in sending. However, Misty sends an email to a possible recipient to request their address. If they do not respond within the time frame, she advises the sender to send their cards without one for that person. Everyone can still send her a list of whom they want to send cards at this time.



When I write a pm requesting an address, I always ask for a read receipt. For the most part, people read the pm and then never respond. In the case of some of the ladies that have posted about missing the deadline, the pm was read..it just wasn't responded to in a timely manner.

This is a huge undertaking and that's why I have to impose time limits. You have to remember that about 800-1000 cards come to me and I address them all by hand..etc. It's something I gladly do, but it also has realistic implications. 

I'm really sorry that some people are upset about not getting to participate or the people they wanted to send cards to didn't respond in time. It's really not my intent for anyone to be left out


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2008)

I just addressed 130 cards They'll be in the mail tomorrrow folks 

Thanks again for participating..and remember..you still have some time to get your lists to me!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 6, 2008)

This procrastinator finally sent her card list in!
Now answer those PMs so I can spread some damn holiday cheer!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 6, 2008)

Help! I didnt get Misty's address in my pms for some reason. My cards are packed up and ready to go! If anyone reads this before Misty, who has her addy, can they please pm it to me? thankyou!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

I got my first card today !!! Yaaaahoooo  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Help! I didnt get Misty's address in my pms for some reason. My cards are packed up and ready to go! If anyone reads this before Misty, who has her addy, can they please pm it to me? thankyou!



Why didn't you pm me?

I don't always read the thread in a timely manner..but I check for PMs every few hours.

If y'all need me..pm me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got my first card in the mail today and it really did make my day!!!!!!!!!!
Now I am all Christmasy, Kara


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Why didn't you pm me?
> 
> I don't always read the thread in a timely manner..but I check for PMs every few hours.
> 
> If y'all need me..pm me.



I forwarded her the message you sent to me


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 6, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Why didn't you pm me?
> 
> I don't always read the thread in a timely manner..but I check for PMs every few hours.
> 
> If y'all need me..pm me.



Sorry Misty! I am not out very often but will be out tomorrow and can get to post this parcel then. I didnt know if you would be online with it being the wekend, so didnt see the harm in asking around. :doh: Im sorry, forgive me oh bounteous Snowflake!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 6, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Sorry Misty! I am not out very often but will be out tomorrow and can get to post this parcel then. I didnt know if you would be online with it being the wekend, so didnt see the harm in asking around. :doh: Im sorry, forgive me oh bounteous Snowflake!



There's nothing to apologize for...I just want everyone to know that I try to check my PMs every couple of hours...and that you can reach me by pm anytime 

I'm looking forward to getting your cards and thanks to Maria for forwarding the instructions


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 7, 2008)

I got mine! Thank yoooooou!


----------



## BBW Betty (Dec 8, 2008)

Uh-oh. I hope I'm not too late. I finally PM'd Misty with my list. I'm honestly never this far behind, but this year has been anything but typical.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't forget to get your lists to me no later than Thursday!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 10, 2008)

I wonder if people would think it was rude if I typed and printed out notes? Ha, I've been trying to crank out notes for a ridiculously long list of Dimmers and I can't do more than one at a time without my handwriting go to mush and my hand cramping.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I wonder if people would think it was rude if I typed and printed out notes? Ha, I've been trying to crank out notes for a ridiculously long list of Dimmers and I can't do more than one at a time without my handwriting go to mush and my hand cramping.



I dont think so..I bet they would just be excited to get a card from you!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU to those who sent me and my family Christmas cards! What a big surprise!! My son loves getting "mail", so he was very excited to open all the cards! It really means alot to be thought of...especailly during this time of year! Big hugs to you all!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't forget to get your lists to me no later than Thursday!!!!



Eeek. I just saw that I missed the deadline. Is tonight ok?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2008)

I want to thank the people who've sent me cards... I've recieved two thus far, and it really made my day.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Eeek. I just saw that I missed the deadline. Is tonight ok?



I'll extend the deadline until Saturday..but cards HAVE TO be in my possession by next Friday. That will give me a couple of days to get them addressed and mailed.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 12, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'll extend the deadline until Saturday..but cards HAVE TO be in my possession by next Friday. That will give me a couple of days to get them addressed and mailed.



:bow: Thank you kindly. My list has been sent, and I will mail them to you on Monday


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> :bow: Thank you kindly. My list has been sent, and I will mail them to you on Monday



It's my pleasure  I really don't want anyone to be left out..either as a sender or receiver...I just want everyone to get their card before New Years!

Yay for more senders


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you... Thank you.... Thank you... for the cards. It really means a lot to be thought of at this time of year. I will wish everyone a very Merry Holiday Season!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 13, 2008)

I also want to thank those who sent me cards, they really do brighten my day.:wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2008)

Time's up!!


Thanks to everyone who has choosen to participate. Please make sure that you have your cards to me by Friday so I can get them out as quickly as possible!

Happy Holidays Y'all!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Dec 15, 2008)

oh poo, didn't see this thread till today. I'm too late  and I could have definately used some cheer


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 15, 2008)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> oh poo, didn't see this thread till today. I'm too late  and I could have definately used some cheer



Well jeeze its been here for several weeks already, people can only do so much. However there is nothing to stop you sending e-cards to some people if you have their email addresses, that would spread cheer too.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 15, 2008)

I opened my mailbox on Saturday and a flood (well, it seemed like a flood to me I have a small mailbox!) of Christmas cards came pouring out! I was so excited! Thank you so much to everyone who sent me a card! I'll be thanking you all personally in PM. I only hope that the cards I send this year make all the people I send them to as happy as the cards I received made me feel! 
I only wish I could send all of you a card! Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you for my cards! This is a great way to put a smile on someone's face. And it certainly put a smile on mine.

I must add a Thank You to Misty for doing this for everyone. It really is something special.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

I just can repeat what DAB said. :bow:

I hope I can participate in this next year - on the sending side.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 17, 2008)

The cost of a stamped envelope for 36 American Dimmers and one Canadian: $15.96
Two twenty-card boxes of holiday cards: $2 at Dollar Tree (don't hate me, I'm broke!)
Shipping to send them all priority to Misty: $4.80. 
Total cost: $22.76.
Bringing smiles (I hope) to 37 Dimmers' faces: PRICELESS. :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Dec 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The cost of a stamped envelope for 36 American Dimmers and one Canadian: $15.96
> Two twenty-card boxes of holiday cards: $2 at Dollar Tree (don't hate me, I'm broke!)
> Shipping to send them all priority to Misty: $4.80.
> Total cost: $22.76.
> Bringing smiles (I hope) to 37 Dimmers' faces: PRICELESS. :wubu:



We would have tied with the number, if a few on my list were not poopy pants who did not give a green light/reply in time.  I won't get into the other numbers. 

Snowing like a MoFo right now. Not that you asked...it just fits with the conversation.:happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, the weather outside is frightful... *curls up by the fireplace* :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 18, 2008)

Well it cost me about...... thirty for the cards, and about 20 bucks for stamps. Sadly, I forgot so many people.  But I'm bringing cheer to 22 dimmers, and there will be more next year. I'm writing down the people that gave me cards too. You won't be forgotten. 


I would have given more but some didn't say yes. I should put up a WHEREUAT? thread with them in it. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 18, 2008)

I just finished 200 cards...they will be in the mail tomorrow...


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just finished 200 cards...they will be in the mail tomorrow...



Here here! I second the kudos! Thanks for all the work you do sending us these cards each year.


I would also like to thank Violet B for the fun "Winter Schminter" card, ThikJerseyChik for the adorable Santa and reindeer eating a sandwich card, and the cute snowman with presents card from Punkin! Happy Holidays and the best of New Years to you and all the Dimensions folks!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2008)

Oops... double post...


Kudos 3 times over!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, John, I forgot a lot of people, too. 

YAY Misty! Thank you so much for doing this.  Hope you got mine in time!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for my card Punkin!
I hope you have a very happy holiday


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 19, 2008)

missaf said:


> You are a trooper of an Elf, Misty. Thank you.





fa_man_stan said:


> Here here! I second the kudos! Thanks for all the work you do sending us these cards each year.
> 
> 
> I would also like to thank Violet B for the fun "Winter Schminter" card, ThikJerseyChik for the adorable Santa and reindeer eating a sandwich card, and the cute snowman with presents card from Punkin! Happy Holidays and the best of New Years to you and all the Dimensions folks!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yeah, John, I forgot a lot of people, too.
> 
> YAY Misty! Thank you so much for doing this.  Hope you got mine in time!



You guys are more than welcome  Thank you for choosing to participate...

On a side note..I'm brainstorming ways to make this even better next year..if you have any thoughts/ideas...feel free to let me know!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> You guys are more than welcome  Thank you for choosing to participate...
> 
> On a side note..I'm brainstorming ways to make this even better next year..if you have any thoughts/ideas...feel free to let me know!



If you need help next year, I'm only 1 hour and 40 minutes away. lol


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 20, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> You guys are more than welcome  Thank you for choosing to participate...
> 
> On a side note..I'm brainstorming ways to make this even better next year..if you have any thoughts/ideas...feel free to let me know!



Secret Santa!! I have no idea how it would work...but it's all I could come up with lol

EDIT: never mind...I guess that's why we have the amazon wish list thread LOL


----------



## Shosh (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you so much to all the people who have sent cards all the way to me in Australia. I got three cards on Friday, and they made me smile.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2008)

An update of sorts 


368 cards will be mailed tomorrow. So, be watching your mailboxes. If you haven't received your card..never fear..I am expecting roughly 250 more in the mail tomorrow. You will get your card..it may not be until new years..but it should arrive.

If for some reason you don't receive your card, I am so sorry. I don't put a return address on the cards and sometimes they can get lost in the mail.


I hope everyone that has received a card has had a happier holiday because of it 


Happy Holidays everyone and thanks again for participating


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Misty, for all the hard work. You're terrific!!

Merry Christmas!!


~Vi


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 24, 2008)

I was contacted about this program, so I guess someone here sent me a card. The problem is, I moved a couple of weeks ago and the US postal service STILL hasn't started forwarding my mail. So, whoever you are thank you and when I get my mail and find out who you are, I will thank you personally.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 24, 2008)

Misty told me that someone sent me a card which she posted weeks ago now. I just wanted to thank the person, who kindly send me it. Unfortunately the card didnt reach me. I am hoping the card will re-find its way here, but am not hopeful, given that I have now received other items from abroad, which were sent long after. 

So, Im not being ungrateful, I just don't know who you are!


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 25, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Misty told me that someone sent me a card which she posted weeks ago now. I just wanted to thank the person, who kindly send me it. Unfortunately the card didnt reach me. I am hoping the card will re-find its way here, but am not hopeful, given that I have now received other items from abroad, which were sent long after.
> 
> So, Im not being ungrateful, I just don't know who you are!



It takes time shipping across the ocean!
Merry x-mas.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 27, 2008)

I would like to thank Kara for the the Christmas card and good thoughts!  Mtmaiden and I just received your card today.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey!

I had a card from a fellow Dimmer in the mail when I checked it this morning!

Yes, it was a nice surprise...thank you, Leesa, and extra thanks to Misty for doing this for us yet another year.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you so much to everyone that sent me a card. Not only did the kind gestures touch me, but also some of those very kind words inside the cards, as well  :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had several people from across the pond pm asking where their cards are...Once they are out of my hands...I really have no control over how fast the post runs.

I will say that every person with an international address has at least one card in the mail since about 2 weeks ago. I have a huge bag of others that I will hopefully get addressed and in the mail on Monday.

I'm waiting on a few more senders...so you just have to be patient..this isn't a quick process!


I hope everyone had a happy holiday!

Misty


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for the very lovely card Ruby, you rock!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words and cards, Susannah, More2Me and Missaf!  I always enjoy the cards. I feel guilty that I haven't sent any out this year, I'm always so bad at sending out cards... But that doen't mean I'm not thinking of you during the holidays.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for the kind words and cards, Susannah, More2Me and Missaf!  I always enjoy the cards. I feel guilty that I haven't sent any out this year, I'm always so bad at sending out cards... But that doen't mean I'm not thinking of you during the holidays.



You should feel guilty. Juz kidding. 

Your presence here as a wonderful friend to all is more than enough Stan.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 28, 2008)

Susannah said:


> You should feel guilty. Juz kidding.
> 
> Your presence here as a wonderful friend to all is more than enough Stan.



I do appreciate that Susannah. You hold a special place in my heart and I do think about you often. Again, I hope you had the happiest Hanukkah and good luck in the New Year!


BTW... here is the picture from this year:








You know Susannah... If we keep this up somebody's gonna tell us to "get a room"...


----------



## Shosh (Dec 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I do appreciate that Susannah. You hold a special place in my heart and I do think about you often. Again, I hope you had the happiest Hanukkah and good luck in the New Year!
> 
> 
> BTW... here is the picture from this year:
> ...



What a beautiful pic. So perfect. I have your last year's Christmas family pic on my fridge still.


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> BTW... here is the picture from this year:



Beautiful picture, Stan


----------



## TraciJo67 (Dec 28, 2008)

Stan, you have a beautiful wife & daughter. How fortunate you are. 

Received 4 cards in the mail yesterday -- what a nice surprise. Thank you to everyone who sent me a card. It brought a smile to my face


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What a beautiful pic. So perfect. I have your last year's Christmas family pic on my fridge still.





mariac1966 said:


> Beautiful picture, Stan





TraciJo67 said:


> Stan, you have a beautiful wife & daughter. How fortunate you are.
> ...)



Thanks Susannah, Mariac and TraciJo! I know I've repeated this over and over numerous times... Wishing you all a very happy New Years!


----------



## butch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd like to take a moment to thank everyone who sent me a card this Christmas. I'm having a rough time right now, and the cards were quite a pick me up, and when things are more settled in the next couple of days, I'll be sending each of you a personal thank you PM. Please know that these cards were one of the few highlights for me this past week, and I am very grateful for them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I do appreciate that Susannah. You hold a special place in my heart and I do think about you often. Again, I hope you had the happiest Hanukkah and good luck in the New Year!
> 
> 
> BTW... here is the picture from this year:
> ...


 
What a beautiful picture, Stan. The ladies in your life are lovely.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 29, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've had several people from across the pond pm asking where their cards are...Once they are out of my hands...I really have no control over how fast the post runs.
> 
> I will say that every person with an international address has at least one card in the mail since about 2 weeks ago. I have a huge bag of others that I will hopefully get addressed and in the mail on Monday.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this message, I was wondering how it worked.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 29, 2008)

I would also like to thank those who sent me cards. Knowing that someone was sending me a card made going to the mailbox everyday a little more exciting! 
I'd like to add that I did send several overseas cards but I didn't get them into the mail until late as I was trying to scrape up the money to be able to do so. Since I am not working, that was no easy task. Please be patient and understand that Misty is not to be blamed for the delay. She's done a wonderful job at making all this happen. I hope that everyone here has had a wonderful Christmas, and that the new year will bring many wonderful and exciting surprises for you all. 
Terri


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

A big thanks to Steely and Moore2me for these beautiful cards. They just arrived today.

Thank you, Misty!

I hope that I'll be able to take part in this great event next year, sending cards.


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2008)

UK girlie here who received 2 of her cards today!
Thank you so much to the lovely ladies who sent them, George and I were really very touched  

And thank you to Misty for all your hard work 

xxx


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my card!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 30, 2008)

Dear "Not someone creepy (honest)",

Thank you so much for the card and the amazing message you wrote. I really appreciate the kind words...even if you remain anonymous!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL! Okay Randi.............whoever that is made ME laugh outloud! Not being creepy is definately in the right direction.

Thanks for all the cards........esp. Steely, Ella, Jes...I forget who else...but you all are so sweet and it really did make me smile this Christmas.
Hugs. Kara


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Ruth (Ruffie) for your wonderful card, and the lovely words, and the small enclosed cards also. I loved them.

Susannah


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you to all that sent my partner and I cards! We really appreciate the kind gestures! Such beautiful cards too!


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2008)

2 more cards arrived today, from 2 very lovely people. Thank you both very much


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the cards me and Bexy have got in the post .


----------



## ladle (Jan 3, 2009)

Yay...mine arrived today!
Thank you!
Made my day!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 4, 2009)

I got six cards in the mail today.

They are so beautiful.

I want to thank everybody that sent me a card.

* Katy

*Felecia

* Sheila

* Amy

* Ruth

*Terri

*Goofy Girl

* Deborah

* Christine

*Ella

* A Fan

I got Chanukah and Christmas cards which was just perfect.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 7, 2009)

Today I received the prettiest Chanukah card in the mail from BBW Betty.
I absolutely love it. Thank you so much Betty.

I may actually frame it, it is that pretty.

Susannah


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 7, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Today I received the prettiest Chanukah card in the mail from BBW Betty.
> I absolutely love it. Thank you so much Betty.
> 
> I may actually frame it, it is that pretty.
> ...



So glad you like it Susannah. :wubu:

I do have to give credit where it's due, though. Frank bought it (at my request) when he did the grocery shopping. I love being able to trust him to pick out cards; and I guess finding a Chanukah card in a small, central WI town is no easy feat.

All the blessings of the Season to you!

Hugs,
Betty


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 17, 2009)

Not sure if folks who subscribed to this thread saw Misty's update here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53057

(I know I hadn't...that's why I thought I'd post the link).

It seems my cards are among the missing...so consider them Valentines if they do arrive 

Misty, thanks again for all your hard work!


----------



## Red (Jan 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Not sure if folks who subscribed to this thread saw Misty's update here:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53057
> 
> ...



Haha, yeah seems like mine must be amongst that bunch too, never mind, they'll be a nice surprise when they turn up.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 17, 2009)

I think mine are among the missing too. Maybe when the people I sent them to get them they can think of them as Valentine's Day cards instead.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 30, 2009)

HOLY COW! I got home today to a stack of cards the likes of which I have never seen! My Dims family has never, ever made me feel quite THIS loved before. Thank you SO much to everyone who sent me one! :wubu:

I hope a bunch of you either got mine or will be getting mine soon. 

And thanks again to Misty, who made this all possible!  :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 30, 2009)

You're welcome..I just apologize for the lateness!


Just for everyone to know..all cards that were in my possession went out last Friday. That's when I put them in my apartment complex outbox. Everyone should have received them by now, unless the weather slowed them down.

Thanks again to everyone who participated!


----------



## Red (Jan 31, 2009)

Hiya Misty, I think mine will take quite a few weeks!! I will let you know when I receive them.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 31, 2009)

I just received a bunch yesterday, too! Man..now THAT was fun!! 

And thanks to all that thought if me this year..I'm not organized or disciplined enough to send you all personal thank you (sorry) but I really appreciate all the beautiful cards and sentiments. Thank you!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 31, 2009)

I never know whether to thank the people who sent me cards in public or not.  The reason being that I never know if maybe it might create hard feelings for people who considered them friends but maybe didn't get cards from them for one reason or another. 

So, to be on the safe side, I'll say thank you to all of you, and you can all look for rep from me in the next couple weeks with a personal thank you!  :wubu:

You've all really warmed my heart.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 31, 2009)

I received a card from Christmas today too. I thought it was an early Valentine card. LOL How wonderful to get it. Thanks to those who sent them...love ya.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think a lot of my cards got lost in the mail and never made it to their destinations.  There was a lot of cheer I was trying to spread and I feel bad that it was not spreaded. :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah...same here. And I have heard from some people who said they sent me cards and they never got here. Just wanted to say to anybody else, that if I have not thanked you, it's because I did not get the card. So...thanks for the nice thought!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, same here. I sent 24 cards and only 2 or 3 people mentioned to me that they received them.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried to hit up everyone who sent me a card via PM. If you sent me a card and never heard from me, thank you so much! :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah something is up with the US postal Service. Sent my buddy Sir Gordy two packages for Christmas. One came back unclaimed even though the addy correct and the other lost in space for now. He said never got a card saying they had tried to deliver either. 
Ruth


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 13, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Yeah something is up with the US postal Service. Sent my buddy Sir Gordy two packages for Christmas. One came back unclaimed even though the addy correct and the other lost in space for now. He said never got a card saying they had tried to deliver either.
> Ruth



Come to think of it I've had trouble with receiving packages too! Twice I've had to have companies resend products that I bought and go through changes just so the company could file a claim with the USPS.


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2009)

I was asked for my addy but never got anything. 

Next year I think I might try and be on the sending side, even though cards aren't my thing usually (typical male...)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Ruffie said:


> Yeah something is up with the US postal Service. Sent my buddy Sir Gordy two packages for Christmas. One came back unclaimed even though the addy correct and the other lost in space for now. He said never got a card saying they had tried to deliver either.
> Ruth




I blame New Jersey........


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 13, 2009)

The postal service sucked this year and they are talking about a stamp increase.

Sorry peeps..I did the best I could. I know there was a mix up with some of the names...that was me trying to be more efficient..yeah..that didn't work.

Hopefully next year we will have better results.

It never fails..every year cards don't make it to their destination...I wish there was a different venue instead of the post office...bastards


----------

